# Readers: Would it be okay if a writer ...



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

Would it be okay if a writer thanked you for reading his/her book?

For example, on goodreads you can send someone who read your book a message. 

I'm an indie author, so I really appreciate getting any kind of feedback. And I always believe in saying 'Thank you'.


----------



## The Cheap Reader (May 27, 2012)

If you're just saying 'thank you', I'd say it's fine. I wouldn't be creeped out by it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If a reader reaches out to a writer that's one thing.  But I don't advise responding to a review in any way, shape or form (this has already been discussed on another thread).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Back in the Pre-Kindle era, three different authors contacted me and thanked me for reviewing their books on Amazon.  At the time, I was very mildly impressed.  Nowadays with the proliferation of self-publishing and promotion, I'd view it as spam and be irritated.


----------



## GregSisco (Oct 23, 2011)

As a reader, I wouldn't be bothered if I really enjoyed somebody's book, I left a review, and he or she took a second to say thank you. I'd probably actually enjoy it if I was truly a fan of the book.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I would also find it a bit spam-like. From my perspective, I'm writing the review for other readers, not for the author. I didn't read the book as a favor to the author so why are you thanking me? And would I be expected to reply and say "Your welcome?" It would also highlight the fact that this author has so few readers that they are capable of thanking each one. And therefore it seems a little unprofessional.

On Goodreads, I gave this one book a 3 star, mostly positive review and soon after, the author "liked" it. I checked other reviews and he had liked every single 3+ star rating/review.  It was so unprofessional to me and very spam-like. I won't be reading any more of his books. A _private _"thank you" would seem less spam-like but still kind of spammy.

Maybe it's just me, maybe I'm just really traditional/old fashioned about this but I prefer the distant relationship between readers and authors pre-internet. Now, I can't join a book related forum/community without there being authors there - sometimes, even big name authors - and therefore I feel like I can't speak always honestly about their books and then what's the point of joining? It's not a big deal here because most of the authors here don't write in the genres I read anyway. But on Goodreads and other forums, sometimes I wish authors would just leave us readers to have a place to talk only amongst ourselves. Plus, there's always potential that the author will say something unprofessional or get involved in an argument which will make me think less of them as a professional author. Anyone even remotely in the public eye has to be very careful about what they say on the internet but with blogs, forums, social networking sites, etc, people seem more and more careless about what they say in public. Agents and managers all around the world are probably tearing their hair out as they watch their clients shooting their reputation in the foot all because of the internet, lol.

Sorry, went on a bit of a tangent there. My point is merely that I don't want any unsolicited contact from an author. It would make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, please note that this topic borders on Cafe Talk!  Anyone who wishes to answer may do so . . . *as a reader*. . . . authors' comments about what you would do as an AUTHOR will be (and have been) deleted.

Me: I don't write reviews so if an author contacted me out of the blue, I'd wonder how he/she even KNEW!   In all seriousness, however, I share my impressions of books with people to help them make their own decision on whether or not to read the book. I do NOT do it to drum up business for the author, and I don't really care if the author is happy with my having read the book or not. I assume, since he/she published it, that he/she meant it to be read. It seems a bit disingenuous to thank a person for doing so.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

A simple "thank you" would not bother me but anymore and I would get annoyed.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If I had a prior relationship with the author, I wouldn't mind, as that would just be a continuation of the relationship. Eg., if I was "internet friends" with an author here on Kindleboards, I think it would be appropriate for the author to mention within the KB context that he or she appreciated a review.

Conversely, if an author I had never interacted with before contacted me about a review, I would feel more like telracs, Claw, and history_lover, that it's a little spammy and inappropriate. It would feel to me like the author was presuming some sort of relationship beyond author/reader. Now if it's just a comment on a review of "thanks for reading and reviewing my book," that's certainly not a major faux pas, although I do think it comes off as a little over-eager and unprofessional.

The bottom line is I don't think I've ever heard of any reader getting upset that an author didn't acknowledge their review, but you do get some who don't want or like the feedback, so why take the chance?

PS - You say that you appreciate the feedback, but unless the reviewer is someone you asked for feedback (and thus had a prior relationship with), their purpose in writing the review was probably not to give you feedback but to provide a service for other readers. Authors gleaning feedback from reviews is a byproduct, not the primary purpose.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I probably would not mind personally if it came across _only_ as a thank-you and not as self-promotion. This probably means that saying anything more than "thank you" would be pushing your luck. 

Frankly, though, I don't perceive any need for such a response an author. If the book was good and I got enjoyment out of it, _s/he_ is the one who deserves _my_ thanks -- and s/he already got that when I shelled out a few dollars for the book.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the tolerance for any interaction from an author is a lot less than it used to be--many times it is perceived as an attempt at self-promo (via the signature line, or offers for newsletters, or just unexpected interaction.)

Generally speaking, if I want to interact with a writer, I write them.  I'm not necessarily put off if an author emails me, but I'm afraid these days, I'm suspicious from the get-go.  

I certainly don't expect an author to thank me for a review.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> I think the tolerance for any interaction from an author is a lot less than it used to be


This is a very, very important point.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

If an author contacted me I'd be thrilled too. I can't see anything wrong if a polite message.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Again, authors should not post here explaining what they do as authors. . . . .plenty of discussions from that point of view in the Cafe. . . . .


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

as a reader I think it would give me the ***** to be contacted by an author unless I initiated the contact directly. It would seem creepy, needy and stalker-like to me.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

sheiler1963 said:


> as a reader I think it would give me the ***** to be contacted by an author unless I initiated the contact directly. It would seem creepy, needy and stalker-like to me.


"Needy" is the one thing that stands out to me. I don't think I'd want an author contacting me. As a reader/reviewer, it makes me want to look over my shoulder whenever I leave a review. ;-)


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, there's a ton of scrutiny involved where author/reader interaction is concerned, so I say the less of it, the better.  Unless, of course, the reader contacts the author first, like in a fan mail sort of situation.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Dracula said:


> Unless, of course, the reader contacts the author first, like in a fan mail sort of situation.


Definitely. I'd say if the reader reaches out to the author first, then fine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

scottmarlowe said:


> Definitely. I'd say if the reader reaches out to the author first, then fine.


but please remember, that writing a review is NOT reaching out to the author....


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always thought reviews were for other readers. When I write a review, I am writing it to let other potential readers know what I thought of it. I've never written a review for the author (those I call emails to the author).

So I guess I don't even see why authors would want to be emailing and commenting on reader comments. After all, the reader wrote it for another reader. Or, at least that's why I write and read reviews.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I've always thought reviews were for other readers. When I write a review, I am writing it to let other potential readers know what I thought of it. I've never written a review for the author (those I call emails to the author).
> 
> So I guess I don't even see why authors would want to be emailing and commenting on reader comments. After all, the reader wrote it for another reader. Or, at least that's why I write and read reviews.


Krista, we can't keep agreeing with each other.... or people will start talking.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had an author contact me via goodreads when I've reviewed a couple of his books and he was looking for reviewers for a new book.  He offered me an ARC copy in exchange for the review .... now that wasn't creepy to me at all as I had read and reviewed more than one of his books already and it he handled it very professionally.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you ask for the review? Is the review on a blog where the owner seems to like to talk and engage with writers? Has the blogger called your attention to the review? Yes, thank them. 

Is the review on Amazon, Goodreads, or a similar site, and does the reviewer seem to want to be "just folks" and say a word or two about the story they read? Do not thank them, go about your business.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know that I'd be exactly creeped out by a writer contacting me out of nowhere with a simple thanks. But I might feel a little uncomfortable about reviewing other books by them in the future. I'd feel sort of like they were breathing down my neck, watching what I said about them, you know? That's how it usually comes across to me when I see a writer comment on an Amazon or GoodReads review. I feel like it kills the easy discussion between readers when a writer invites themselves into a conversation not necessarily intended for them. I mean, it's hard to talk about someone (or their work) when they're standing in front of you, right?


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

I prefer that you (writers in general) stick to communications methods that we readers intentionally sought out. If you, for example, send a, "Thanks to all my readers" Tweet, you're communicating with people who're definitely interested in hearing from you. Same for posting a blog entry or message on your site, or replying to an e-mail or private message a reader sends you.

Reviews, though, are for readers. I'd rather not hear from you even if you're in a fantastic mood and want to tell me how awesome you think my review is. It's not about what kind of message you're sending--it's about what I perceive to be a bit of an intrusion. 

In other words, don't reply to reviews, period.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

telracs said:


> Krista, we can't keep agreeing with each other.... or people will start talking.


There is a thread to help you cope


----------



## chrysoula (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't mind if an author 'likes' a review of mine.

If the author of a book I loved contacted me more expressively, I'd probably be thrilled. If it was anything less than love, it would seem weird.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

This is a great question and a useful thread, as there is that fine line of feeling like spam or else looking like you're being kind of a snob, or not acknowledging something nice.  I get the feeling here it's best to just wait for readers to get in touch, is the general consensus.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, it might make readers a bit more hesitant to share their opinion of a book if they know the author is watching.  The more I think about it, the more I agree that it'll probably do more harm than good in the long run.


----------



## DenialMan (Jun 3, 2012)

As a reader I would prefer not to be contacted by an author unless I reached out first. This applies to the situation the author mentioned - thanking a reader who posted a positive review on GoodReads. Facebook is a much better medium for interacting with readers - assuming they make first contact by posting on your page. You can then continue the conversation by replying to their comment.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I write lots of reviews and never expect a response from the author, nor do I want one (tho' it wouldn't deter me from reading more of their books if they did). I do get quite a bit of feedback from other readers sharing their comments on the books I read and review - I enjoy that kind of communication as it's totally unbiased.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I never want an author to contact me about a review. My review is not FOR them. it is for readers. I would  never review another of their books again (and possibly never read) if they were to do so.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

If I was factually wrong about something, I would find it reasonable for an author to reply somewhere on the review itself to clarify (a link to further facts about the issue or something along those lines), but I wouldn't expect a personal letter or something like that telling me I should alter the review, that I was factually wrong, or whatever. If I was requested to review, a more personal response is acceptable--if not expected--so I see nothing wrong with that.

A brief "Thanks!" might be okay, but is it really needed? If I review something positively, I already know that the author (manufacturer, producer, seller, whatever) appreciates it. If I review something negatively, I would automatically assume the opposite. It sort of goes without saying.

If I have words to share with the producer of a product, I'll share it directly with the producer. Otherwise, reviews are for the other people considering whether or not they want to purchase a product, and I word mine in such a fashion as to help them with their decision. (I've seen lots of the "Dear Author" type of reviews, and they don't really help me one way or another to decide if I should buy something.)


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

I don't mind, as long as it's just a thank you.

If it's going to possibly be a discourse, well, then it's going to vary on the content...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

BrianKittrell said:


> If I was factually wrong about something, I would find it reasonable for an author to reply somewhere on the review itself...


I think it IS reasonable, and still not a great idea. It's very hard to clarify without sounding defensive or like you're disputing the review.

And a reviewer could have missed whatever it is due to not reading carefully, but they also might have missed it because it wasn't clear in the text.

Better to kiss it goodbye, walk away, and chalk it up to the part of the job that you can't control.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

It's a bit "big brother".  If I hate a book I say so, but I don't like to think that I've got the author leaning over my shoulder checking on me.  It's one reason I don't review any indie books.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I think it IS reasonable, and still not a great idea. It's very hard to clarify without sounding defensive or like you're disputing the review.
> 
> And a reviewer could have missed whatever it is due to not reading carefully, but they also might have missed it because it wasn't clear in the text.
> 
> Better to kiss it goodbye, walk away, and chalk it up to the part of the job that you can't control.


Agreed, but I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. Not to say that authors should do it, but to say that I wouldn't have a problem if someone commented on one of my reviews for that very reason.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

BrianKittrell said:


> Agreed, but I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. Not to say that authors should do it, but to say that I wouldn't have a problem if someone commented on one of my reviews for that very reason.


I wouldn't either, and never had a problem with authors contacting me, in general -- but for the purposes of this discussion our preferences are irrelevant.

An author does no harm in not contacting a reviewer that they hadn't solicited -- because no one expects it. The best that can be said for making a point of contacting reviewers is that _it won't offend all of them._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I wouldn't either, and never had a problem with authors contacting me, in general -- but for the purposes of this discussion our preferences are irrelevant.


Not irrelevant. . . . if you're answering as a reader. You wouldn't mind an author contacting you about a review you'd written in certain cases. A valid viewpoint. 



> An author does no harm in not contacting a reviewer that they hadn't solicited -- because no one expects it. The best that can be said for making a point of contacting reviewers is that _it won't offend all of them._


I'd agree it does seem from _reader_ feedback on this thread that there is no reason, in the vast majority of cases, for an author to contact a reader about their review. As you say, pretty much no one expects it, and there are a not insignificant group who think that it would be a bad thing to be contacted that way. So it seems to me that your choices are "don't respond and there's no effect" or "respond and more likely produce a negative effect". If you agree that those are the most likely outcomes, the best choice is clearly not to respond. Though I've no doubt that there are authors who would not accept that second choice as true. 

I guess my suggestion, as a reader, to authors, is that if you want to thank reviewers, do it on your own blog or website in a very generic way, rather than specifically responding to specific reviews via comment on amazon or emailing someone or whatever.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not irrelevant. . . . if you're answering as a reader. You wouldn't mind an author contacting you about a review you'd written in certain cases. A valid viewpoint.


Sure, I see what your saying. I call it irrelevant because a writer often doesn't know if a reader/reviewer is like me, or like Brian, and these are our personal preferences. If a writer extrapolates that we're the norm, then they'll probably do more harm than good acting on that assumption.

When I've said that I don't thing writers should respond, I've always based it on how it's generally received, as opposed to personally received.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

As a reviewer, I don't mind authors saying "Thank you" or "liking" a review. Although reviews are for readers, I like interaction with authors. To me, it's like a movie star responding to a Twitter comment. It's pretty nifty.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

cheriereich said:


> As a reviewer, I don't mind authors saying "Thank you" or "liking" a review. Although reviews are for readers, I like interaction with authors. To me, it's like a movie star responding to a Twitter comment. It's pretty nifty.


I like systems where my review can be "liked" or voted as helpful. If an author were to "like" the review (GoodReads has this, for instance), I think it would be the least intrusive. Also, the liking thing has clear implications as to why a writer would want to do that: it links the review to people who follow the author, friends, and fans who might not have seen it otherwise.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Not irrelevant. . . . if you're answering as a reader. You wouldn't mind an author contacting you about a review you'd written in certain cases. A valid viewpoint.


Yes, I was. I tend not to post my reviews (the book reviews I've written and posted, I've since removed) for conflict of interest reasons and not to be embroiled in review exchange tirades, etc., but I still review things outside of books and the very, very occasional book by someone I know will never read my book, those of the ivory tower, their prose so precise, their characters so wonderful, their plots so unsinkable that they have little need to read or even care about me. (lol) I have reviewed some self-pub non-fiction before because I feel like you can comment more factually about the contents rather than getting hung up on the style, words, or things largely subjective.



MichelleR said:


> Sure, I see what your saying. I call it irrelevant because a writer often doesn't know if a reader/reviewer is like me, or like Brian, and these are our personal preferences. If a writer extrapolates that we're the norm, then they'll probably do more harm than good acting on that assumption.
> 
> When I've said that I don't thing writers should respond, I've always based it on how it's generally received, as opposed to personally received.


Exactly. We have all the time in the world to explain our likes and dislikes in the comforts of a forum, but I doubt a writer would research a reviewer's preferences beyond maybe glancing at their profile, and author contact preferences rarely are displayed in such a manner. lol Best practice: avoid, avoid, avoid.


----------

